# mitsubishi mtx 225



## topazia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello everybody, i bought through the internet a mitsubishi MTX 225 used tractor. The price was very good but i discovered that all commands, levels and buttons are in japanese, there are many things and i'm not able to understand what they are used for. Do you know where i can find some data sheets/manuals in english? Thank you very much, topazia


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi topazia, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You purchased what is called a "gray market tractor". Used tractors from Asia, fixed up and shipped here. Finding parts will be challenging. SSB tractor indicates that they have parts and manuals for Mitsubishi tractors. I don't see anything for an MTX 225, but give them a call and see if they can help you out. 

Ebay has a lot of manuals for different model Mitsubishis. You probably want an owner/operator manual in English to learn how to operate and maintain your tractor. 

Good Luck.


----------

